
What is happening with Thinkster? Lastest update on React course is last year - toannc
https://github.com/gothinkster/react-redux-realworld-example-app
======
trenchgun
If you want an up to date React course I suggest:
[https://fullstackopen.com/en/](https://fullstackopen.com/en/)

"Learn React, Redux, Node.js, MongoDB, and GraphQL in one go! This course will
introduce you to modern JavaScript-based web development. The main focus is on
building single page applications with ReactJS that use REST APIs built with
Node.js."

~~~
toannc
Thank you for the suggestion. I will check it out.

------
acemarke
What "course" are you referring to? The link goes to an open-source "Real
World" app example project. It's a community thing, not owned by any one
person or group as far as I know.

~~~
toannc
I'm sorry to forgot mentioning. This repo is referred by Thinkster.io via this
course of them: [https://thinkster.io/tutorials/build-a-real-world-react-
redu...](https://thinkster.io/tutorials/build-a-real-world-react-redux-
application)

